# 12 week old puppy shedding normal?



## jefrey1983 (Nov 8, 2014)

is a 12 week old puppy shedding normal?
you can see his back here








i just started brushing him with toothbrush
this was him when he was 11 week old









P.S.
can dog food affect shedding?


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Is he shedding just in that spot? If so, he could have a fungal /microbial infection.. What dog food are you feeding?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It is not normal for a puppy that young to be shedding. How often are you bathing your puppy?


----------



## jefrey1983 (Nov 8, 2014)

I got sick so I have only bathe him once this week, its not only on one sport, but his entire back


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Does he have flaky skin, red spots, scratching...? Again, what dog food are you feeding him (although it sounds more likely some sort of microbial /fungal /parasite action ;from the limited information given this far)? Any other symptoms?


----------



## jefrey1983 (Nov 8, 2014)

no he doest have a flaky skin, i don't see any red spot and i don't see him scratching all the time.
dog food i give is bowwow the same dog food i feed my other two dog that doesn't shed(different breed)


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

My puppy did not shed until apx 4-5 months, when the adult fur started. As for the food, your pup should have a large breed puppy food, one that will nurture him into adulthood. And, I did not bathe my boy until close to his adult fur coming in.


----------



## jefrey1983 (Nov 8, 2014)

when i got him he was very furry, now that he is getting bigger, those furs are slowly disappearing, anyway i'll change his diet and see what happen


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Bathing a puppy can reduce the natural oils in his skin and dry him out. A 12 week old puppy only needs to be cleaned up when he gets dirty. I would be very careful about any type of soap. A mild oatmeal shampoo once a month or once every 2-3 months could be plenty. 

Feeding poor quality food can effect the dog's coat and make him stink (making the bath seem necessary) this in turn will dry the coat even more. If the coat is having trouble, look at what you are feeding and try to stay away from bathing him with any chemicals.


----------



## jefrey1983 (Nov 8, 2014)

i don't soap him when i wash him, I am not really sure if it is shedding because it seems his puppy coat is the one that is going. I notice his coat color is also changing


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

What type of 'brush' do you use?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Coat color will change a lot from puppy to adult. That is normal.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

I needed to look at photos to see the dates. Born 12/25/13 - 3/13 - 3/25. I saw changes in the coat, starting on the ridge of the back two inches on each side. You need to post close up pictures.. If possible.. > ?


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm having the same issue with my 10 week old GSD, I brush him and there is hair left on the brush. I scratch his back and hair is on my hands (not a lot btw). He was born black and he's getting lighter now (he's a sable) and I noticed that the hairs that are coming off are strictly black hairs. I'm not too concerned, since he is getting lighter then it makes sense that the dark hairs are coming off.


----------



## jefrey1983 (Nov 8, 2014)

I used a toothbrush at first, now I am using a steelbrush, he is no longer shedding a lot but i still get furball when brushing him, i'll try to post pic tomorrow


----------

